# C&C LAN Connection



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 15, 2007)

When I try to play C&C3 over LAN I can not see the other people on the LAN, so I can not join the game. They on the other hand, can see me.  When I try to host a game they can see the game, but when they try to join the connection times out.  Does anyone have any suggestions?

I have:

1.  Made sure we are all using the same version.
2.  Made sure all firewalls are disabled.
3.  Uninstalled all firewalls.
4.  Tried different network adapters.


----------



## L|NK|N (Apr 15, 2007)

==================================================================
NAT/Firewall
==================================================================

If you are playing Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars behind a
USRobotics router, you will need to upgrade its firmware to the
latest version, v2.7 or later. See the USRobotics support Web 
site for details on how to do so.

If you are playing the game behind a D-Link router, you must 
check the "Send Delay" box in the Network menu for Command & 
Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars. To do this, in the Main menu select 
"Options" and click the "Settings" button, click the "Network" 
tab, toggle on "Send Delay", and click on the "Done" button. 
Additionally, if you are playing behind a D-Link DI-704, you will 
need to upgrade its firmware to version 2.75 build 3 or later. 
See the D-Link support Web site for details on how to do so.

It should also be noted that Belkin and USRobotics routers have
irresolvable issues specifically when attempting to connect to
each other via the Automatch feature. Furthermore, Belkin and
USRobotics routers will have difficulty connecting to D-Link
DI-604 routers via Automatch.

If you are playing Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars behind a
software firewall, you will need to add the game's executable 
to the "Exceptions or Allowed Programs" list provided by your
software firewall. You will need to provide your software 
firewall with the actual path to the game's executable. This 
file is typically located in "C:\Program Files\Electronic 
Arts\Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars\CNC3.exe". You will 
also need to add the "game.dat" file, which is located in 
the same directory listed above, to this exceptions list*.

There should be no need for you to use Port Forwarding/Port
Triggering to play the game behind your firewall. Command &
Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars should work successfully behind most
personal firewalls.

If you have changed your router settings since the last time you
played Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars, you will need to click
the "Refresh NAT" button in the game's Network menu. To do this, 
in the Main menu select "Options" and click the "Settings" 
button, click the "Network" tab, then click the "Refresh NAT"
button.

Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars uses UDP ports 8088-28088.

If you are experiencing general NAT connection difficulties, exit
the game, delete the options.ini file in your "Command & Conquer 
3 Tiberium Wars" folder, restart the game, and click the 
"Refresh NAT" button in the Network Settings menu.

Additionally, if you are using a combination of a cable modem and
a router, you should contact your ISP/cable provider in order to
disable your modem's built-in firewall.


----------



## DOM (Apr 15, 2007)

When I play online I use internet not lan.  Is that a choice on the Game ? To use internet.


----------



## anticlutch (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't know how much good this will do but have you tried setting a static IP and opening the correct ports (port forwarding)?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 15, 2007)

Did any of you read the question yet, and the title...

I want to play on a LAN...

P.S.  No router is involved.


----------

